# [Finnish NR] Janne Lehtimäki - 4:15.07 4BLD Single



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

gj

timer is blurry because I'm bad at filming


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2014)

Notbad


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

Yay! NR! 
But really it was not a goosd solve. Memo was kind of ok (could have been faster tough...) but execution was quite slow... I usually execute in ~2min this was 2:20. Well still happy to get a success and time was ok. Not good but ok  multibld tomorrow then...


----------



## Ollie (Dec 13, 2014)

Watching centers being done after edges is quite unnerving for some reason :/ but awesome solve! Are you trying 21/21 tomorrow?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Watching centers being done after edges is quite unnerving for some reason :/ but awesome solve! Are you trying 21/21 tomorrow?



Thanks 
And yes I will try 21 cubes tomorrow. I'm quite nervous already tough  We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice!  good luck and congrats!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 13, 2014)

That was nice to see! Congratulations. There seems to be more to 
cut with those memo pauses .

Obviously also Nordic record. Some years ago it was almost
unthinkable that someone (Nordic) would beat Ville at bld. Now youv'e done it!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Watching centers being done after edges is quite unnerving for some reason :/



Seeing this kind of comment made even by the WR holder is quite unnerving for some reason 

Why should everybody execute centers before edges ? There's absolutely no reason, the only difference is that when you do centers last you have to be more careful with parity.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> That was nice to see! Congratulations. There seems to be more to
> cut with those memo pauses .
> 
> Obviously also Nordic record. Some years ago it was almost
> unthinkable that someone (Nordic) would beat Ville at bld. Now youv'e done it!



Thanks! You are an inspirational man  and I hope to still be doing bld when I'm at your age.

As for the solve:
Yeah. My memo is bad but I don't seem to be able to memo much faster than 1:50 without getting massive recall issues. Execution pauses in this solve are where I should be able to improve quite easily. Also this solve had double parity so that is another 10-15s more compared to no parity solve. Sub-4 shouldn't be too difficult 

And I still need to break Villes 5bld and 3bld mo3 for complete wipeout so my job is not really done yet


----------

